# Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2011)

*Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Hallo an alle,
ich hab ein Problem bei Starcraft II.
Es passiert ziemlich oft (viel zu oft), dass ich Einheiten einen Baubefehl gebe und diese Einheiten dann so bauen, dass sie nichts mehr machen können, weil sie nicht mehr weg können. Die mauern sich sozusagen selbst ein.
Das nervt dermaßen!
Weiß einer nen Tipp, damit das nicht passiert?
Wäre nett, denn das verdirbt echt den Spaß am sonst gelungenen Spiel.


----------



## TMO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Was meinst du damit genau?
Falls du meinst; dass wenn man terran spielt und man den eingang zubaut das der wbf dann manchmal ausserhalb sich befindet und den nächsten auftrag nich erfüllen kann?
- dafür kenne ich keine lösung außer einfach schnell reagieren und so wnig zeit wie möglich verlieren!

Wenn du meinst, dass du deine sonde mit pylonen beispielsweise zubaust,
dann ist es deine eigene schuld, da das eigentlich ziemlich vorrausschaubar ist wo die dann genau stehen^^

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, ansonsten bitte nochmal erklären!


----------



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

ich meine bei den terranern
wenn ich da am rand der karte viele versorgungsgebäude baue (in serie den auftrag erteilen), dann bauen sich die wbfs immer selbst ein
die stehen oft, wenn das gebäude fertig ist, zwischen rand der karte und gebäude und kommen dann nicht weg


----------



## TMO (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

ja dazu muss ich sagen, dass ist glückssache ob die vor den depots oder hinter ihnen rauskommen xD
Jede Rasse hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile!
vllt. ändern die das im nächsten patch ja^^(was ich nicht glaube)

PS: meld dich mal beim PCGH SC 2 turnier an!
einfach suchen im forum!


----------



## Krabbat (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

schonmal danke für die schnelle hilfe
aber ich weiß nicht ob ich mich beim turnier anmelden soll... bin noch blutiger anfänger, mal sehen


----------



## The_Rock (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Zumindest die Depots kann man ja einfahren. Dann können die auch wieder raus 
Wobei das ja beim Serienbau nicht wirklich hilft...

Ansonsten kann man nix dagegen tun. Außer eben immer ein Feld freilassen (also nicht ganz so nah am Rand bauen)


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Kannst du nicht in einem Gebäude, das gerade gebaut wird einen Sammelpunkt für das WBF mit Rechtsklick auf der Map setzen, wo es hinfährt wenn es fertig ist? Vielleicht kannst du ja damit bestimmen wo es dann rauskommt.

Wär so meine einzige Idee.


----------



## Capsblock (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

*sucht den Löschen Button wegen Doppelpost*


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Nur zur Info:
Der Sammelthread ist dafür da.
Also nicht für jedes StarCraft Thema einen eigenen Thread eröffnen, wir sind hier nicht bei Computerbase


----------



## Gast1667776202 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Starcraft II: Einheiten bauen so, dass sie danach nicht mehr weg können*

Also erstens mal kann man Depots absenken, dann können Einheiten drüberlaufen. Zweitens kannst du im Menü Pathinginfo einschalten, dann siehst du genauer ob die Platzierung deiner Gebäude genug Platz lässt.


----------

